# ملابس الأطفال الشتوية .. موديلات منوعه تفضلوا



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

ملابس الأطفال الشتوية .. موديلات منوعه تفضلوا
​* 




مجموعه http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread1357670.htmlمنوعه من الساعات المنزليه أضيفي اطلاله مميزه لمنزلك 

أختر ماترغب فيها ونحن رهن اشارتك 

لمشاهده والطلب 

تفضلي بالدخول على متجرنا ثم توجهي على قسم { الملابس - هنالك تجدي قسم http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread1357670.htmlملابس أطفال موجود في داخله جميع الموديلات المطروحه } 

او يمكنك متابعتنا عن طريق الإستقرام على حسابنا { MWIFY }





~ ~ الموديلات ~ ~





المقاسات المتوفره
من 6-12 شهر ، 1-2 سنه ، 2-3 سنوات ، 3-4 سنوات إلى 4-5 سنوات

السعر
34 ريال 

======================================





المقاسات المتوفره
من 3-6 شهور ، 6-12 شهر ، 1-2 سنه ، 2-3 سنه ، 3-4 سنوات إلى 4-5 سنوات​
السعر
45 ريال 


======================================

من الأمام




من الخلف




المقاسات المتوفره
من 0-6 شهور ، 6-12 شهر إلى سنه​
السعر
62 ريال 

======================================





المقاسات المتوفره
من 0-6 شهور ، 6-12 شهر إلى سنه​
السعر
62 ريال 

======================================













المقاسات المتوفره
من 0-6 شهور إلى 6-12 شهر


الألوان المتوفره
بيج - زهري - أبيض​
السعر
58 ريال 

======================================









المقاسات المتوفره
من 0-6 شهور - 6-12 شهر إلى سنه - سنتين


الألوان المتوفره
أحمر - الأصفر​
السعر
64 ريال 

======================================





المقاسات المتوفره
من 6-12 شهر - 12-18 شهر - 18-24 شهر إلى 2-3 سنوات​
السعر
80 ريال 

======================================









المقاسات المتوفره
من 0-6 شهور - 12-18 شهر إلى 18-24 شهر 


الألوان المتوفره
أسود - رصاصي​
السعر
49 ريال 

======================================





المقاسات المتوفره
من 6-12 شهر - 12-18 شهر إلى 18-24 شهر​
السعر
62 ريال 

======================================

















المقاسات المتوفره
من 0 إلى سنه


الألوان المتوفره
أصفر - زهري - أبيض - أزرق
​السعر
65 ريال 

======================================









المقاسات المتوفره
من 0-3 شهور - 3-6 شهور - 6-9 شهور إلى 9-12 شهر 


الألوان المتوفره
أحمر - أصفر
​السعر
65 ريال 

======================================













المقاسات المتوفره
من 2 إلى 7 شهور 


الألوان المتوفره
أزرق - أصفر - زهري​
السعر
67 ريال 
======================================









المقاسات المتوفره
من 6-12 شهر - 12-24 شهر إلى 2-3 سنوات


الألوان المتوفره
أصفر - زهري
​السعر
64 ريال

======================================





المقاسات المتوفره
من 0-3 شهور - 3-6 شهور إلى 9-12 شهر

​السعر
58 ريال 

====================================== 





المقاسات المتوفره
من 3-5 شهور - 4-8 شهور إلى 8-12 شهر



السعر
74 ريال 
​
======================================

















المقاسات المتوفره
من سنه إلى 3 سنوات


الألوان المتوفره
زهري - موف - عنابي - أحمر

​السعر
47 ريال

====================================== 





المقاسات المتوفره
من سنه إلى سنتين​
السعر
64 ريال

======================================





المقاسات المتوفره
من 0 - سنه - سنتين إلى 3 سنوات ​
السعر
40 ريال

====================================== 













المقاسات المتوفره
من 0 إلى 5 شهور 


الألوان المتوفره
أزرق - أصفر - زهري​
السعر
68 ريال
======================================
لا تنسوا عمولة المتجر 50 ريال فقط 

... للطلب ...
على المتجر www.mwify.com
على واتس المتجر 0505425949

... البيانات المطلوبه ...
اسم المستلم 
المدينة / الدوله ( العنوان كامل )
رقم الجوال 
الإيميل
العدد المطلوب 
اللون المطلوب
النوعية المطلوبه

... لدفع المبلغ ...

البنك الأهلي التجاري
25762154000203

IBAN 
SA0410000025762154000203

مصرف الراجحي 
487608010275412

IBAN 
SA1280000487608010275412
​*



 
__________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
على إيميل المتجر [email protected]​


----------

